# Sore feet



## ccrew

Hello 
Wondering if anyone else has sore feet? Mine are sore in more ways than one. They throb as well as, I get a burning type of sensation, after if I sit for too long (when I stand/ walk) it doesn't last all that long but the throbbing is most of the time. 
ccrew


----------



## joplin1975

Yes.

That said, I am a soccer player & runner. I've broken both feet and have nasty arthritis in both feet. However, the swelling and pain has been significantly reduced since the thyroid removal, so I think that Hashi's was a part of it.


----------



## midgetmaid

When I was hypo, my feet hurt badly.

Renee


----------



## ccrew

Thanks for your replies, nice to know it's not just me. I can't seem to get the meds right but recently read that is what happens with Hashi's tsh up tsh down meds up meds down, at least that is what keeps happening to me.


----------



## Texaschick

Every now and then I will fill like a quick pain for a couple of steps and then its gone...I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## ccrew

Thanks Texaschick


----------



## EricaH

Look up plantar fasciitis to see if those are your symptoms. It is a VERY common foot ailment. Especially this time of year when many are wearing sandals with little or no support.


----------



## ccrew

Hi Erica
I don't have Plantar Fascitis, I have asked my foot Doctor who I go to for computerized, custom Orthotics, and he tells me I do not have it. I constantly wear them in sandals, and in boots and runners, whatever I am wearing.
This is why I am asking others. I believe the cause is inflamation, and insufficiant Thyroid hormone. Thanks for your reply


----------



## sjmjuly

My feet hurt ALOT. Some days are better than others, but they hurt.


----------



## Andros

ccrew said:


> Hello
> Wondering if anyone else has sore feet? Mine are sore in more ways than one. They throb as well as, I get a burning type of sensation, after if I sit for too long (when I stand/ walk) it doesn't last all that long but the throbbing is most of the time.
> ccrew


Oh, yes! Peripheral neuropathy it's called!! I used to sleep with my feet hanging off the end of the bed. They felt on fire. Creams, lotions etc.. did nothing and I used to think every bone in my feet including ankles were broken.........................so so painful.

You have my complete empathy.

Where are you at w/your thyroid?


----------



## ccrew

Andros
I just had a blood test and apparently my antibodies are very high. 
This is all they tested: Free Triiodothyronine 3.7 Pmol/L, Thyrotropin (sensitive TSH) 3.02, and Anti Tpo 303 IU/ml, Anti TG 216 IU/ml waiting for a call for another Ultrasound. Think I will call and inquire tomorrow (again) wish our Canadian care was better


----------



## Andros

ccrew said:


> Andros
> I just had a blood test and apparently my antibodies are very high.
> This is all they tested: Free Triiodothyronine 3.7 Pmol/L, Thyrotropin (sensitive TSH) 3.02, and Anti Tpo 303 IU/ml, Anti TG 216 IU/ml waiting for a call for another Ultrasound. Think I will call and inquire tomorrow (again) wish our Canadian care was better


Yes; you do need another ultra-sound. Those high antibodies' suggest many things and one of them is cancer. So, this has to be investigated.

Do you have a range for that FT3 result? We always need ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## shellebean

I stand and work on my feet alot and yes, they are very painful. I even went in and was tested immediately for gout because of how my big toe bone looked. Tested negative. I think its a combo of many things, but my hashis does contribute to the pain.


----------



## ccrew

Andros said:


> Yes; you do need another ultra-sound. Those high antibodies' suggest many things and one of them is cancer. So, this has to be investigated.
> 
> Do you have a range for that FT3 result? We always need ranges as different labs use different ranges.


Yes I do but not sure which one is simply FT3 so here are all the ranges given:
Free Triiodothyronine 3.7 Pmol/L range 3.5 - 6.5 , Thyrotropin (sensitive TSH) 3.02 range 0.35 - 5.00, and Anti Tpo 303 IU/ml, range < 35, Anti TG 216 IU/ml range < 40
Please let me know if you feel the same as you stated before after seeing the ranges, as I really need to push if this is the case! Thanks, ccrew


----------



## ccrew

People, for me it's not really so much pain, as it is throbbing like a surging feeling minor pins and needles, worse in the feet but in the leg as well from knee down. 
Also after have been on my feet a lot, then sit down for a bit then stand up they hurt a lot just for a minute. This is my experience so far.... It has felt this way for a long time at least a year or more. Thanks, ccrew


----------



## ccrew

Thanks Andros 
Also I just called the Doctor's office, he didn't see my bloodwork (that was ordered by another Doctor) I did bring in a copy but they didn't know he hadn't seen it prior, as well as Doc didn't write down that I needed another Thyroid ultrasound (as I was C/O throat feeling choked continually) this was Before mega high bloodwork! So appointment should be soon! I posted the Ref ranges in reply to your question above, Thanks again for your opinion and knowledge. I'm gettin on it! (it's scaring me) !! :0 
ccrew


----------



## ccrew

I found something associated with Hashi's or Hypo (of which I am both) 
that describes how my feet feel minus the short lived burning when I first stand up after briefly sitting at work...
Paresthesia in case any one would like to look it up.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Here you go:

http://www.paresthesia.net/hypothyroidism.php


----------



## shellebean

Intersting. I have that in my shins.


----------



## CA-Lynn

But remember.....just because you have it does not necessarily mean that the thyroid caused it.


----------

